# Neve em Portugal



## JoniFili (9 Dez 2010 às 14:02)

Bons dias,

A minha questão é simples; onde se pode encontrar informação sobre onde nevou/probabilidade de nevar em Portugal continental fora da Serra da Estrela?

A razão desta questão é simples: quero levar os miúdos a ver a neve, mas não quero ir de todo à Serra da Estrela. Já dei "N" voltas à net, e não acho essa informação.

Um abraço e obrigado,
JoniFili


----------



## vinc7e (9 Dez 2010 às 14:09)

O melhor local é mesmo aqui o fórum  
mas neste momento não há neve em Portugal, com a chuva desta semana derreteu toda.
Talvez na segunda metade do mês ela volte.


----------



## JoniFili (9 Dez 2010 às 14:21)

Obrigado. Imaginei que sim.

Eu venho dos barcos, e estou habituado a procurar informação meteo, e de uma forma geral encontro (até porque já tenho os meus sites habituais - maretec.mohid.com e o PassageWeather.com, por exemplo).

Mas fiquei pasmado com a falta de informação sobre a queda de neve.

Vamos esperar então. Um abraço,
JF


----------



## Daniel Gomes (4 Jan 2011 às 18:09)

Um site muito bom para ver previsão de queda de neve é www.snow-forecast.com.
Consulte tem informação para todo o mundo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

vinc7e disse:


> O melhor local é mesmo aqui o fórum
> mas neste momento não há neve em Portugal, com a chuva desta semana derreteu toda.
> Talvez na segunda metade do mês ela volte.



Estás enganado,estive na Serra da Estrela este fim-de-semana e estava para lá muita neve na zona da Torre,uns 10 cm de acumulação,por isso não acredito que tenha derretido toda e além disso sei que nevou lá hoje por informação de uma amiga.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jan 2011 às 22:03)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Estás enganado,estive na Serra da Estrela no fim-de-semana e estava para lá muita neve na zona da Torre,uns 10 cm de acumulação,por isso não acredito que tenha derretido toda e além disso sei que nevou lá hoje por informação de uma amiga.



A resposta do Vin7e já tinha sido em 9 de Dezembro.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

HotSpot disse:


> A resposta do Vin7e já tinha sido em 9 de Dezembro.



Desculpa Vin7e,não tinha reparado na data.


----------

